# Family Issue Warning As Young Horse Dies Of Sycamore Seed Poisoning



## AutumnAngel (Oct 16, 2011)

A family in Oxfordshire have issued a plea to all equine owners to be aware of a deadly risk facing their horses if they have eaten sycamore seeds, after their nine year old pony died. Read full story


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sad for the family
R.I.P xx


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Big big problem this year. To be fair the vets have been blooming good at getting warnings out and confirming areas here in sussex / surrey. 

No sycamore near my grazing- big relief 

RIP


----------



## rosejam14 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yes we have had deaths here and its been very worrying this year having never heard of it before!!

We have sycamore trees so have taken all steps we can to prevent the unthinkable happening to our two horses and will be taking more come spring.

Its a horrible disease and such a problem with the weather the last few winters.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

How horrible 

I have to say that I am very surprised that warnings are still needed for sycamore seeds


----------



## rosejam14 (Jan 11, 2015)

There are those who dont know about it to this extent as not on social media sights or forums where it is most publicised it seems.

I found out about it originally on facebook then through a friend who knew a close friend that lost two horses.

Its horrible and hopefully with the frosts and bit of snow this winter it wont be as rife next year but I for one will not be taking any risks anyway.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

rosejam14 said:


> There are those who dont know about it to this extent as not on social media sights or forums where it is most publicised it seems.


I've had horses waaaay before the interweb...sorry but not having fb is not an excuse to not find out toxic plants *before* you get a horse..or any animal for that matter..

I suppose this kinda proves that with the internet people actual research less than they did when we had to put some effort into it :nonod:


----------



## rosejam14 (Jan 11, 2015)

StormyThai said:


> I've had horses waaaay before the interweb...sorry but not having fb is not an excuse to not find out toxic plants *before* you get a horse..or any animal for that matter..
> 
> I suppose this kinda proves that with the internet people actual research less than they did when we had to put some effort into it :nonod:


I was not meaning it is an excuse lol I was saying it has made it more in the public eye as social media is so popular these days and while you may know of it there is a page on facebook dedicated to this issue and keeps people up to date with recent research, methods of dealing with it and recent cases etc.


----------

